# Part of €1615 cohort and can pay off my mortgage



## David_Dublin (24 Apr 2020)

Hi Folks,

Current balance on my SVR that is the €1615 cohort is circa 40k. Thinking about paying it off now. My balance when I rolled off Fixed was about 200k. Any strong pros/cons in doing this, or doesn't really make a difference?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Apr 2020)

Makes no difference.


----------

